# Night stand for my son



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm making a night stand for my son's room. His other bedroom furniture is knotty pine so I'm using knotty pine for this. It won't be a perfect match, style-wise. Also, the pine I'm using has red in it, which is not in any of his other furniture. I thought the red would add some character. So far I believe I made a good call.

As far as the design goes, my dad used to have a little night stand that I kind of liked for its curves. I saw one very similar to it at a second hand store a few months ago and snapped a photo. All I have to go off of is this photo. So I'm basically winging it here. I scaled it up slightly to better suit my boy's needs.









I began by jointing, running through the planer then gluing up the boards to make the required width.









Then hand planed the boards to remove the glue lines.









Here's one of the four main boards after planing.









To support the shelf I set up to route a dado on the side panels.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's both sides routed for the shelf.









Shelf dry fit.









I used my new oscillating spindle sander to fine tune the curves. Then I routed round-overs, did lots of sanding then glued the shelf in place. I then glued some spreaders for the top. They also give me more surface area to glue the top in place.









Ready to attach the top.









Here's the underside of the top, taped off to make it easier to apply glue only to the proper areas. As you may be able to see, I also pre-drilled for a total of 8 screws to help ensure the top seats firmly and securely while gluing.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Top in glue-up.









Current status of the night stand, as of this morning.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks good, i like that style, seems pretty easy to make. Lol, it always does when somebody else is doing the work. Great job. What kind of finish you gonna use?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*And off I go!*

On a side note:

It's nice to live so close to Home Depot. And it's also nice to have an excuse to buy new tools (not that I really NEED an excuse, I have a very generous wife!). I really wanted to go ahead a get an oscillating spindle sander so I could make the curves on this night stand nice and smooth.

So I hopped into the Sprinter last weekend









... and shelled out the money.









And I'm glad I did. It's been a long time coming.










--------------------------------------

Then this past weekend (Sat) I found an OSS at a yard sale for $50. And another table top router table with router for another $50.  Oh well, that's just my luck. I'm happier with the Ridgid OSS I bought at Home Depot ($199). Plus it has the (also oscillating) edge belt sander attachment and tilting table, which are not features of the one I got at the yard sale. The stuff I picked up at the yard sale was bought to resell in my store. That's part of how I pay for the toys I buy for myself.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

buggyman1 said:


> Looks good, i like that style, seems pretty easy to make. Lol, it always does when somebody else is doing the work. Great job. What kind of finish you gonna use?


Thanks. Yes, it is easy to make. Though I've put quite a lot of work into it so far to make and prepare the wide panels. I plan to use brush on polyurethane.

I still have to make the drawer and install a backer board behind the drawer. I wish I'd spent more time planning how I'm going to attach the drawer. I was considering metal drawer slides. But then I thought it would be nicer to use wooden rails instead. I can still go either way but I would have liked to have routed dadoes for wooden drawer rails for best strength. As is I'll have to glue and screw rails to the surface.

So... wooden drawer rails or metal drawer slide hardware? Which way to go? Which way to go? I'd better decide soon. How I make the drawer depends on how I'm going to mount it. I wish I would have studied the one I photographed a little more thoroughly to determine how they went about the drawer. :blink:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Steve this is an awesome build you've got going on. Seems like your moving along on this one pretty quick. Can't wait to see the type of drawer slides you use. I'd go with wood, something to slow this down a bit. Lol. 
Thanks for sharing. And BTW nice OSS.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Hey Steve this is an awesome build you've got going on. Seems like your moving along on this one pretty quick. Can't wait to see the type of drawer slides you use. I'd go with wood, something to slow this down a bit. Lol.
> Thanks for sharing. And BTW nice OSS.


I actually started this 2-3 weeks ago. I waited until now to post about it to make sure It's well underway first. I tend to drag some of my build threads on a little too long (remember my "the whittling of a wooden chain" thread, which I need to - and will - get back to?).

I really want to get this night stand completed by mid-late next week. I have some time a few evenings this week. But I'll be at Lido Beach, Fl, both this entire weekend (Friday evening to Monday morning) and next. I'm doing my best to get this build done between everything else that's going on.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

You look like more than a chain carver. Nice work. I want your wife lol. Seriously but - maybe she can give my wife some lessons in generosity. Mind you she did give me 3 beautiful kids even though she had already had 6 to her ex. 

What sort of shop / store do you have?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice build. It's gonna look great. Looking forward to see the finish. As for drawer slides, my suggestion would be to use side mount full extension. With wood on wood, or wood runner in dado, it won't be as smooth. With metal slides, the drawer won't fall out.

If you decide to go with wood on wood, you could add the rail to the inside sides, and dado the sides of the drawer. Or, use double rails on the cabinet, and a single rail on the drawer to be the "sandwich". At least that way there won't be any up and down slop.










 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. I really like this style of furniture and you're doing a great job on it. You'll like that sander too. I've had mine for quite some time and it has never done me wrong.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I love my Ridgid OSS, hooked up to the DC, it does a great job.
I see an R4512 in the back, I have one to, only I put the TS3650 cast iron extensions, fence and rails on mine.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> You look like more than a chain carver. Nice work. I want your wife lol. Seriously but - maybe she can give my wife some lessons in generosity. Mind you she did give me 3 beautiful kids even though she had already had 6 to her ex.
> 
> What sort of shop / store do you have?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Heh, yes, I do more than just carve chains. My "serious" venture into woodworking began only about 2 years ago. Though I've built a lot of various things over the years my tools were limited. When I seriously decided to "get into" woodworking was when we moved to a house where there is enough garage space to actually set up shop. Then I went nuts, started buying tools and accessories, magazine subscriptions, joined this forum... and haven't stopped. I also joined a local woodworking club (Lakeland Woodworker's Club) back in January of this year. I love it.

My carving dates back almost 21 years now and I've been active in a local woodcarving club (Ridge Woodcarvers) ever since. I also set up to display at the club's annual show. I've been a part of every show the club has ever had (21).

My wife is a great and generous woman. She doesn't mind when I spend money on my hobby. A lot of what I make is either for her specifically or for the house. So that helps. Plus, it helps when you have the means. Luckily we are blessed. I _try_ not to go too hog wild but, it's nice knowing she's so supportive.

I own an electronics repair and retail business. Most of the items we sell are new. But we do sell a lot of repairs that we get stuff with. And I move some other items, such as used woodworking machinery, though the store as well. I've sold a table saw, various sanders, scroll saw, grinders, sabre saw (jig saw), routers, brand new planer, miter saw, drill presses and other new and used machines through the store. It's a good way to move tools when I upgrade or just buy things I find good deals on at yard sales and what not.



cabinetman said:


> Nice build. It's gonna look great. Looking forward to see the finish. As for drawer slides, my suggestion would be to use side mount full extension. With wood on wood, or wood runner in dado, it won't be as smooth. With metal slides, the drawer won't fall out.
> 
> If you decide to go with wood on wood, you could add the rail to the inside sides, and dado the sides of the drawer. Or, use double rails on the cabinet, and a single rail on the drawer to be the "sandwich". At least that way there won't be any up and down slop.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about rails on the cab and dadoes on the drawer. But then I decided to take the quicker way out an went and picked up set of metal slides at Home Depot. Only 3/4 extension though. The drawer is tall enough that I think he'll have no problem with that. He should have plenty enough angle to see all the way to the back.

Actually, I did pick up a full extension as well. I wasn't sure yet which I'd go with. But I opted to use the 3/4. I had a slight concern with tipping if he ever loads the drawer down heavily. My concern is probably unfounded. The base of the night stand is plenty broad. And with other things on it, tipping is unlikely. But still, I went with what I perceived to be the safer route just in case. He's still 10 years old and doesn't have the most firm grip on physics :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Actually, I did pick up a full extension as well. I wasn't sure yet which I'd go with. But I opted to use the 3/4. I had a slight concern with tipping if he ever loads the drawer down heavily. My concern is probably unfounded. The base of the night stand is plenty broad. And with other things on it, tipping is unlikely. But still, I went with what I perceived to be the safer route just in case. He's still 10 years old and doesn't have the most firm grip on physics :laughing:


Instead of the drawer weight, he'll likely just open the drawer and press down...that'll do it.:laughing:











 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Nicely done. I really like this style of furniture and you're doing a great job on it. You'll like that sander too. I've had mine for quite some time and it has never done me wrong.


Thank you. This particular design always seemed pretty cool to me. I'm very happy to be making one of my own. Well, it won't be mine but it will be under the same roof as me. That's good enough for me. When I first showed my son the photo he immediately was drawn to it and seemed to love the design. I wanted to use a design that HE liked. Great minds think alike (... and fools seldom differ)!

A while back, Taylormade was kind enough to give me a tour of his shop. When he showed me his Ridgid OSS (he's got the gray one) I knew that was the way I wanted to go when I get one of my own. Someday. My day has finally come!



oldmacnut said:


> I love my Ridgid OSS, hooked up to the DC, it does a great job.
> I see an R4512 in the back, I have one to, only I put the TS3650 cast iron extensions, fence and rails on mine.


Yup, great table saw!

I'm impressed at how well the unit captures dust with my shop vac connected.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Instead of the drawer weight, he'll likely just open the drawer and press down...that'll do it.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got that right. And he's a big boy too. He towers over his peers. He's 10 years old but has just gotten to where he's taller than me (I'm 5' 10"). He always makes sure to check to see who he's taller than. It's a kid thing :laughing:

He also out-weights me by about 25lbs. He may be young but he appears much older. He's a gentle giant. But he's still learning his own weight and strength.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I finally got the main drawer parts made last night. This is just a dry fit here to ensure I got the dimensions right before I actually glue up the drawer. I'll sand and glue the drawer this evening. I'll also make the drawer face tonight. After that, the only thing left to do will be finishing with polyurethane. 









I'm excited about getting this wrapped up soon. Some woodworkers report a kind of separation anxiety upon completion of a project. Almost "sad" that it has come to an end. Well, not me. I'm always happy to see a project come to fruition, no matter how much I enjoyed the build. No time for lament: Only time to get started on the next project (and time to get my butt BACK on some of my already-started, yet incomplete, projects)!

My wife and son are still at the beach. My dad spent all evening at my house on Monday (after we chowed down at the Chinese gut stuffer. I love me some crab legs!). He wanted help making a wooden part for a rifle he's rebuilding. And some wooden stands for when he refinishes (browns) the barrel. My mom is going to be staying the night at our house tomorrow night. Her presence may or may not set my finishing schedule back. And I'll be gone (back to Lido Beach resort) from Friday evening until Sunday. So I have a few things that will postpone my projected completion date. 

But next week - I promise - I'll have this thing done and ready to be used. I'm excited about seeing the finished project. And I know our son is anxious as well.


----------



## wh666 (Jun 15, 2012)

That's a beautiful job, I love how neat your joins are and the time and care taken in that project.

Nothing like a solid good piece of furniture!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looking good as usual Steve. Can't wait till its done. Lol, finish wise.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Mock up:









Glue up:









Drawer face just sitting in place:









I wanted to have the face piece done yester-eve. But it turns out I didn't have a 1/4 Roman ogee bit. I would have sworn I did. But the biggest one I had was the 5/32". So I stopped by Home Depot this morning. $35 bucks and change for one router bit... I know that's not unusual but it's the first time I've ever spent that much on a single bit.

So anyway, I should have the drawer front routed, sanded and glued on tonight.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like you've made progress. is that Masonite for the drawer bottom? And why? No complaints just wondering.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Looks like you've made progress. is that Masonite for the drawer bottom? And why? No complaints just wondering.


Yes, that is Masonite (hard board, burnished one side). I used the thick stuff, whatever thickness it is (3/16" maybe). I used it because I had a nice piece of scrap and always liked hard board drawer bottoms. Really no other reason than that.

I probably wouldn't use hard board for a larger drawer though. But for one this small it shouldn't sag too much. The drawer is approx 14" square, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great job can't wait to see the finished job. Keep up the great work.
Lee


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Yes, that is Masonite (hard board, burnished one side). I used the thick stuff, whatever thickness it is (3/16" maybe). I used it because I had a nice piece of scrap and always liked hard board drawer bottoms. Really no other reason than that.
> 
> I probably wouldn't use hard board for a larger drawer though. But for one this small it shouldn't sag too much. The drawer is approx 14" square, if I recall correctly.


Thanks Steve. The reason I asked is because I have some 1/4 inch. I Was thinking of using it for a couple drawer bottoms for two end tables. 
Thanks. Resume. Lol


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Thanks Steve. The reason I asked is because I have some 1/4 inch. I Was thinking of using it for a couple drawer bottoms for two end tables.
> Thanks. Resume. Lol


So far, I've used Masonite for nearly every drawer bottom I've ever made. Just keep in mind that I've never made any really larger drawers. I'm sure there's a size limit at which sagging may become an issue (but probably no more than any store bought dresser drawer). I've never had any problems using it. It gives a nice hard bottom without any chance of snags or splinters.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea that's cool I got it. Besides its not that big to begin with. The end tables that I'll be doing will be small to. But I'm not sure I'll put drawers in them. Have to finish this day bed first.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I got the drawer done. I also added a brace on the back, behind the drawer to ensure that the unit stays rigid and to kind of close in the back of the drawer "region".









I got some better photos but forgot to bring my camera with me today. This is the only current (albeit, blurry) picture I had on my phone.

So the night stand is now completely built. Tonight I will apply the first coat of polyurethane. Hopefully it'll dry in a reasonable time period. It's been raining here for several days (over one day nearly non stop) so the air is more humid than I'd like.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The first coat of poly is on it now. Now we wait.

It looks pretty darned nice with the finish on it, I think. Pine wouldn't always be my first choice but it does the piece justice and it'll look great with his other bedroom furniture (all pine). I'm glad I sifted through all those boards at Home Depot, and Lowes, to find ones with enough reddish heart wood in them. I don't think any of his other stuff has any of the red but I thought it would give the piece some character.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Great job Steve! Lookin forward to seeing the finished piece.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great looking piece Steve. I hope the finish dries properly in the weather we've been having this week.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Catching up - very nice project Steve. You are light years ahead of me way back when I only had 2 years into this great hobby. Nice work.

As for wives and buying tools - I have a nice technique I use to acquire my tools. Every year, on my wedding anniversary (37 this year), I take my wife out to eat and I always take her to that fancy Home Depot food court. The ones here in NH serve great hot dogs and sausage grinders. But wait... that's not all... after we eat, I always offer to take her into the store and buy her tools I don't even own. What do you all think of that strategy? I'm a keeper!:yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> Great looking piece Steve. I hope the finish dries properly in the weather we've been having this week.


Thanks. I didn't have the nerve to touch it this morning. I remember my ringed cross carving that took 10 frickin' days to cure. But I may have sprayed the poly too thick on that piece. I'm not sure. I used brush-on poly on the night stand and was cautious not to go too thick. I'll know this evening.



BernieL said:


> Catching up - very nice project Steve. You are light years ahead of me way back when I only had 2 years into this great hobby. Nice work.


Thank you for the kind words.



> As for wives and buying tools - I have a nice technique I use to acquire my tools. Every year, on my wedding anniversary (37 this year), I take my wife out to eat and I always take her to that fancy Home Depot food court. The ones here in NH serve great hot dogs and sausage grinders. But wait... that's not all... after we eat, I always offer to take her into the store and buy her tools I don't even own. What do you all think of that strategy? I'm a keeper!:yes:


You are a keeper!!! :laughing: Great strategy.

37 Years! :notworthy: I definitely respect that.
______________________________________

Adding a brace to the rear:









Rear view:









Side view after one coat of poly:









The other side:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Top. Do you see the glue-up seam?









Look a little closer. See it now? It's probably not where you thought. (photo before poly)










_____________


(Hint: look at the middle knot)


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

It's coming up good. Sorry thing I called it a desk in your other thread. Have you thought of doing any carving in side panels

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, I'm happy to report that the humidity didn't have too much effect on the curing of the polyurethane. It did take an extra day and a half to lose its tackiness after the first coat, particularly on the knots, where the poly can't soak into the wood. But I checked it yesterday and it was ready for a light sanding and second coat.

So last night I sanded lightly with an extra fine sanding sponge then gave it a second coat of poly. This morning the second coat felt dry to the touch with no tacky areas. Luckily it has not rained for a few days so the humidity isn't insanely high now.

If warranted, I'll apply a third coat this evening. I do need to coat the underside of the shelf still. Every other surface now has two coats.



DaveTTC said:


> It's coming up good. Sorry thing I called it a desk in your other thread. Have you thought of doing any carving in side panels
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Thanks. No carving on this. It may be too thin anyway. I'm just glad it's almost done.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The night stand is done and now resides in my son's room, much to our delight. Here's some finished pictures to further stroke my ego and make this thread seem more substantial than it really is! :thumbsup:

Hey, I'm happy with how it came out. What can I say? :icon_cool:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

If, by some chance, you actually tried to spot the seam on the top (as I suggested earlier) and didn't find it, here's a better view. I like how I was able to match up the knots. Not perfect but it helps conceal the joint.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job Steve. Looks very country. What did you apply for a finish? Doesn't look finished


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I applied 2 coats of brush-on satin polyurethane with foam brushes. 

Unfinished:









Finished:


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That was a pretty crafty knot splice. Way to pay attention to the glue up.

It looks great.

Rob


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice job! Came out great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks nice, Steve! No fancy carvings on it? lol
:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yes I agree with all. You have done a great job, something that may be in the family now for many decades to come. 

Haven't been around for a while, have to go check out your carving link and see what's new.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Yes I agree with all. You have done a great job, something that may be in the family now for many decades to come.
> 
> Haven't been around for a while, have to go check out your carving link and see what's new.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Thank you, sir. I'm very happy with how it turned out. It was my first attempt at building such a thing. And seeing as how I had only that one photo to go on I'm glad it worked out without any issues at all.

About the other thread you mentioned, boy is my face red. I got surprisingly little done to the camphor root chain during my week away. But I did get a little - emphasis on little - done. I'll update as soon as I get a break from playing catch-up at work. That's where I've been doing my picture resizing and uploading from. It's just more convenient for me these days.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Really nice work Steve. But that comes as no big surprise.

Congrats on the Ridgid OSS. As others have mentioned here (and myself in numerous threads), it is a very handy and loveable tool!


Oh yeah- nice joint glue-up with the knot! I love it when stuff like that happens.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job Steve, looks like you had plans for it instead of just a picture, it turned out great.


----------

